# 3800's - who has the best bang for the buck??



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Guys,

Post what you guys think is the best bang for the buck on 3800's.

I am looking to upgrade to them for 1/12 scale stock racing and would get some feedback.

Pro-match looks to be a canidate with Hurricane cells and Hyperform. Looking to stick with main stream matchers and avoid home grown cells.

See ya later,

mc

"Back To Basics Racing"


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

TQ cells - Customer support is like no other...Steve stays on top of everything and makes it easy for us racers. Check out the TQ cells thread.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

rctazmanmc said:


> Guys,
> 
> Post what you guys think is the best bang for the buck on 3800's.
> 
> ...



When i buy cells i look to see if they have good customer support and can the guy answer any question you throw at him I run whiplash right now but i think i am going to make the switch eaither to tq or promatch and maybe max amps if i get a sponsor from them?


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

If your looking for customer support to go along with the AWSOME IB3800, TQCELLS (Steve Salvas) can't be beat. Steve is always on these boards answering questions, and he's just a phone call away too.

Later, Bret


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

Id have to say Hyperform.. I got my new sticks 2 weeks ago.. the Price is awesome, and the perfomance is even better.. i put a few runs on the packs, then threw them on the GFX.. the numbers came out just as the lables said.. cant beat that..

also if your looking for good service Lino is awesome.. he also has a assembly and soldering process that is killer.. the solder joint is so clean and tight, it is the best ive ever seen.. the packs when assembled are also shrink wrapped and sho good.. i belive the assembly is currently free as a special this month..


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Thanks guys - keep the information coming.

I would just buy loose cells and make my own packs for my set-up.

Lots of different options out there.

See ya later,

mc

"Back To Basics Racing"


----------



## ericsalvas (Aug 27, 2002)

for loose cells...just Call Steve(my twin bros)...he's having alot....514-942-2034

Eric Salvas
TQ cells

or visit www


www.tqcells.com

he's answering e-mails every hours...


----------



## dave w 1 (Apr 28, 2005)

tq 3800 s! untill fusion brings theres out cant go wrong with either matcher !


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

Power Push! www.teampowerpush.com

Tony has been in the business for a very long time, and knows all the processes for getting the most out of his packs. He's not just another one of the "push a button on the Turbomatcher and walk away" glut of matchers.

Take it from someone who used to be in the business, like Tony, back in the days BEFORE anyone could just buy a Turbomatcher, a case of batteries, and call themself an 'expert'. 

Battery matching is simply about hard work and experience, and Tony has both on his side.


----------



## jmracing (Dec 27, 2004)

www.fusionbatteries.com will have IB3800's soon and they should be awesome.just waiting till they get settled in after being hit by the hurricane.John


----------



## Porksalot4L (Nov 4, 2002)

You can never go wrong with WhipLash Batteries. many top racers run there stuff and that says alot!

joe ivo


----------



## dave w 1 (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey Get Back To Work!


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

If your looking to go with the mainstream matchers,there's really only a few SMC,TQ,Pro-match, Power Push, Whiplash, Fusion and KC.Any of these companies should get you good cells.I've personally always ran Pro match they've been in the business for quite a while.Some of the other companies are hard to buy from.


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

I've been a fan of pro-match for quite some time. Good service, reasonable shipping, and great cells.


Watch the monthly specials as quite often they have a great deal going depending on what your looking for.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

KMR's numbers have been good on their 3300's in the past. They are doing the IB3800's and the ones I saw at the ROAR Region 12 race looked impressive.

They were having a sale on some of their lower number packs last week. Not sure if it's still going or not...but it was like $24.66 per 4 cell pack for 480+ 1.180 - 1.189 packs. Their 480+ 1.200 + were running $40.66

Not sure how that compares to everyone elses.... but give em a try www.kmrbatteries.com


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

*Best bang for my buck ? www.maxamps.com *


----------



## mc43 (Mar 3, 2003)

hefty cells


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*SMC; nothing better!*

I see no reason to consider anything other than SMC. Day in, day out, their prices and numbers are as good as anything out there. And, I know the numbers are real. And no, I'm not sponsored by them. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

SMC, Promatch or Max Amps.


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

Ernie P. said:


> I see no reason to consider anything other than SMC. Day in, day out, their prices and numbers are as good as anything out there. And, I know the numbers are real. And no, I'm not sponsored by them. Thanks; Ernie P.


I've heard good things about SMC. The track I run at there are two guys running their batteries and are thoroughly impressed. I am thoroughly impressed with my matched 38's from Promatch as well. I think the best thing to do is try and borrow one of his SMC's and run it next to my Promatch's to see if there is a difference that is noticeable.

I'll have to find out if his SMC's are about the same age as my Promatch's just to make sure that the test is reasonably fair. (less than 10 races on either pack)

I realize this isn't the same as cycling them on a matcher or something similar but this is all I need to see if SMC is worth the extra 20 on average per pack that they cost. I usually buy the 'sale' 6 cell unassebled's from their site.

Just more FYI

IB3800's
#1: Voltage: 1.202
Runtime: 465
AR: 2.1

#2: Voltage: 1.195
Runtime: 468
AR: 2.0

GP3300's

#1 Voltage:1.182
Runtime:427
AR :2.3

Each of these came out to under $42 per pack shipped with 7 of promatch's bitch'in bars. That's total cost other than me assembling which is fine as I have a deans jig (fantastic tool!) 

Also, keep in mind that I run offroad so minor differences in battery performance may not be as noticeable to me due to the style/type of track I run on. I also run stock class which lets me buy the packs with good voltage but I'm willing to sacrifice runtime as I don't need the big numbers. I also run a brushless 4WD XXX4G+ but that's just plain fast regardless of batteries.

Perhaps Tuesday if the kid is there with the SMC's I'll be able to give it a shot. I'm sure he'll be fine with the swap as I've let him use some tires already.


----------



## whynot (Oct 1, 2001)

I just bought 6 packs from Hyperform and 2 tuned motors,They even redo the motors for you for free and ust charge for parts and shipping.I think the pricing for the batteries and the motors was great and for sure the service and A+ and I will post when I recieve and let you know the results I am sure are great.
mike


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

I've ran pro-match batteries for 8 or so years now and they have always performed flawlessley! besides pro-match will assemble your packs for no extra cost,which is well worth it to me.I ran some new pro-match 3800's today and they gave me another lap what else can you ask for.SMC's are top of the line batteries also, and you will be hard pressed to tell the diffrence between the two.


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

You should check out Murdocks RC. He's got some great prices on batteries right now. Here's a link to his thread.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=126890

RC


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

with the new date codes there are a LOT of GOOD batteries on the market,Rob always has really good stuff weather it's batteries,motors or what ever.KCR is good, reliable high quality stuff.


----------



## whynot (Oct 1, 2001)

When you buy batteries from a matcher and they say they discharge them at 30 amps or 35 amps what.How does this change the performance of the battery


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

From the race this weekend I could definately tell who was running 3800's.

A little more punch and overall steady voltage, my 3300's ran decent and i bumped up to 7 amps charge for the main and I could tell some difference but not like the 3800's.

Hopeing to pick some up this week.

I am not sure on the amps - I believe they can weed out more of the faulty low cells by running them up higher and for performance - gives you more punch I think.

Most people do not have the capability to discharge at 35 amps but from what I see the ones that are matched that way are good cells and heard no complaints.

See ya later,

mc

"Back To Basics Racing"


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

whynot said:


> When you buy batteries from a matcher and they say they discharge them at 30 amps or 35 amps what.How does this change the performance of the battery


RCTAZMANMC is correct, a cell might perform just fine at 30 amps, but wont haul the mail at 35, so like he said "It weeds out the weaker cells"
Once they're matched, it'd be best to discharge at 35 but 30 wont hurt the performance one bit.

For todays racing, most stock motors average 35 amps for the race, 19 turn is quite a bit higher and modified is off the chart, so it only makes sense to match the cells at 35...Or even higher :devil: .

Later, Bret


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

If stock motors are avg 35 amps during a race why are we looking at the 20-25 range #'s on a TD-45?


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I was kind of wondering the same thing? I'd be very surprised if other than takeoff or running into a wall a stock motor pulled that kind of amps.


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

OvalmanPA said:


> I was kind of wondering the same thing? I'd be very surprised if other than takeoff or running into a wall a stock motor pulled that kind of amps.


 In 4 cell stock it doesnt pull that much except for on take off or on a flat track where you really get out of the throttle.

But in 6 cell sedan a stock car can pull 30 amps with out a problem. We did some testing with the on board telemtry stuff here and stock TC's averaged 30 amps. Touch a wall and they spike up to 60-70 amps. 19 turns pull around 35 amps average. Spike up to 90 amps if you hit something. This is why cars tend to fall off if you wreck on the track.

Some motor tuners have adjusted the way they tune motors with the newer high voltage low IR motors. Some havent. Stick with the well known tuners and you'll be ok. Same with batteries. Stick with the ones that seem to be doing what the big guys are and you'll be ok.

EA


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

I understand that a six cell class is going to pull more amps and the 19 and higher classes will also, but we're talking strictly 4cell stock oval here,no TC junk here.


----------



## HyperformRacing (Apr 28, 2005)

Eric, what amp steps are you using these days for stock and 19t?


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

pepe said:


> I understand that a six cell class is going to pull more amps and the 19 and higher classes will also, but we're talking strictly 4cell stock oval here,no TC junk here.


 Now why do you have to go and thow negative coments in there when people are just trying to help. Attitudes like that are why I quite racing oval. You try to help and get nothing but an attitude and think you are better than everyone else.

EA


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

HyperformRacing said:


> Eric, what amp steps are you using these days for stock and 19t?


 For stock I use 18, 20, 22, 25, 28 and 30. For 19 turn I do 22, 25, 28, 30, 33, 35. 

I also do everything at 7 volts. Despite what some people tell you I have seen a very good motor at 5 volts be horrible at 7 volts. But I have NEVER seen a good motor at 7 volts be bad at 5 volts. So being a motor Tuner my self I do everything at 7 volts that way if someone buys a motor for 4 cell or 6 cell I know its going to be good.

EA


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

EAMotorsports said:


> Now why do you have to go and thow negative coments in there when people are just trying to help. Attitudes like that are why I quite racing oval. You try to help and get nothing but an attitude and think you are better than everyone else.
> 
> EA


 Sorry Eric, I should have put the LOL after that it wasn't meant with an attitude.


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Thanks for the additional input guys.

Going to pick some up this weekend to start running.

3300's are just not cutting it anymore for me.

Thanks

mc


----------

